

Startup Poker SF inaugural meetup (November 19th, 8pm) - abreckle

We're starting a Texas Holdem' Poker Tourney meetup for hackers and startup entrepreneurs in SF.<p>Check us out and tell your friends.
http://www.meetup.com/startup-poker-sf
======
neilc
Sounds like a good idea, although personally I think a cash game would be more
fun than tournaments.

~~~
abreckle
We can definetly get a cash game going afterwards once people start busing
out. Good idea.

